# header/exhaust ?'s



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

Alrite first off im lookin at a set of kooks headers x pipe and spintech mufflers. I have a couple of ?'s 

Alrite if i would choose not to get cats would that cause any check engine lights. also im thinkin about getin a programmer so if it would cause any check lights would the programmer eliminate them or do i just need to go with cats.

Also with all that stuff im looking at the site that ive been looking on is maryland speed. It looks like all this is guna run me about 2600 or more. Does this sound rite because it sounds expensive to me. any ideas thanks


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i just got pacesetter headers on this past weekend and no cats i have spintech as well and yes the check engine light is on but a tune will get rid of it


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

I just put on the Kooks long tubes with cats...... check engine light does still come on. They are high flow cats. No biggie I knew this was probable going to happen. Either get a tune for it and have the code removed or you can do it urself with spark plug fowlers.


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

maryland speed has a header/programmer package for a little over a thousand so thats what i think im gonna go with and then buy the spintech mufflers from sumbody else for like 80 a peice and then buy an h-pipe also from a different source i think in the long run i savin about 800 to 1000 dollars bc it seems to me that maryland speed is kinda expensive.....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> maryland speed has a header/programmer package for a little over a thousand so thats what i think im gonna go with and then buy the spintech mufflers from sumbody else for like 80 a peice and then buy an h-pipe also from a different source i think in the long run i savin about 800 to 1000 dollars bc it seems to me that maryland speed is kinda expensive.....


Maryland Speed has alot of great deals. My quesiton... why Kooks? Preformance wise is the same as Pacesetter. They look better but then your going to go cheap and get a programmer. A programmer isn't gonig to do 1/2 what a real tune will. If you want power, get the cheaper headers coated and get a real tune.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Maryland Speed has alot of great deals. My quesiton... why Kooks? Preformance wise is the same as Pacesetter. They look better but then your going to go cheap and get a programmer. A programmer isn't gonig to do 1/2 what a real tune will. If you want power, get the cheaper headers coated and get a real tune.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


like i said before some of the cheaper headers do not fit as well as others and may not come with all the nessesary bolts and such and may not fit around the power steering shaft and lines as well. Ive seen the SLP's and i have my kooks headers which are amazin and fit well. In my experience dont cheap out and get them coated if u can. This is just my opinion.


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

im pretty much dead set on gettin the kooks with jet hot coating there really isnt any ? about it i just wanted to make sure that i can clear any lights and everything will run better. I do want to get a real tune but im waitin until i do some other mods bc i want to put a cam and a few other mods on as well. rite now im just tryin to find the best prices for what i want to do


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

sampsonite said:


> im pretty much dead set on gettin the kooks with jet hot coating there really isnt any ? about it i just wanted to make sure that i can clear any lights and everything will run better. I do want to get a real tune but im waitin until i do some other mods bc i want to put a cam and a few other mods on as well. rite now im just tryin to find the best prices for what i want to do


good choice u will be very happy. when ur installing the headers make sure u trim the stud for the bracket on the drivers side. If you dont it will make noise and dig into ur coating.


----------

